# I have a stupid question



## a7stringkilla (Mar 16, 2009)

hope i dont get flamed too badly for asking it here but this is where everybody seems to be. how the hell do i put a picture next to my info?


----------



## Caveman (Mar 16, 2009)

on your main login screen youll see a little mini navigation bar to the left with profile options and message options and such. one of them says change your avatar or something like that. then you just need to find an image to load in it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2009)

At the top, click user cp. 

Then click edit profile.

Then click edit profile picture. 

Why would you ask this question in the sevenstring guitar section?


----------



## Caveman (Mar 16, 2009)

nah man thats your profile picture. i got lost when i was trying to figure it out too. hes asking for the avatar picture when you post in forums.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 16, 2009)

i asked here cause it had the most people in it. sorry i had to post it here but i figured i would have a better chance of getting an answer.

done deal. thank you guys. i never woulda found that shit, trust me!


----------

